# Who would you like to see running the country?



## Purple (14 Oct 2008)

It has been said on more than one thread that Michael O'Leary should be running the country but to broaden it out a bit; who would posters like to see running things, who could "put things right"?


----------



## DACMAN (14 Oct 2008)

I would love to see Mr Liam Mulvihill ex. Director General of the G.A.A.  take control, it'll never happen of course but I'd back him to sort things out in a calm efficient manner!!


----------



## webtax (14 Oct 2008)

Bill Cullen - a bit of firing in the public service wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## mathepac (14 Oct 2008)

Paul O'Connell - hit them early, hit them hard, hit them often (bankers, politicians, quangos, [add to list as appropriate])


----------



## Teabag (15 Oct 2008)

Dare I say it, Clubman.


----------



## Green (15 Oct 2008)

webtax said:


> Bill Cullen - a bit of firing in the public service wouldn't go amiss!


 
Sorry to confuse the issue with facts, but have you read the recent OECD report on the Public Service?


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2008)

Stephen Fry.


----------



## aonfocaleile (15 Oct 2008)

Richard Bruton


----------



## z103 (15 Oct 2008)

One year's worth of Margaret Thatcher/Michael O'Leary should sort out the unions and public sector.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Oct 2008)

Simon Cowell ?


----------



## csirl (15 Oct 2008)

How about Jack Welch as the CEO of the HSE? Only he doesnt replace the 10%.

Rudolph Guiliani (NY zero tolerance) as the Minister for Justice?

Michael O'Leary in the Competition Authority or whatever it is merged into?

The CEO of Swiss Rail in charge of CIE.

Maggie Thatcher as Taoiseach.


----------



## bamboozle (15 Oct 2008)

Peter Lawell, Chief Executive of Celtic FC, since he’s been in charge club debt has dropped from 30 plus million to about 4 or 5 million while at the same time they’ve qualified for Champions League and won 3 league titles in a row.  Also players salary’s have dropped as a % of club turnover

Bring back Michael McDowell – all is forgiven! The man spoke sense (generally) and stood up for what he thought was right and not what he thought was popular, standing up to overtime in the gardai and prison service at a time when the government were throwing money in all directions was a brave move which probably accelerated the end of his political career.

Larry Goodman – Dont know much about him except that he rebuilt his fortune it completely collapsed, and we need someone in government with the midas touch!


----------



## jhegarty (15 Oct 2008)

O'Leary and Hobbs sharing the job... we are f**ked anyway, they would at least be entertainment...


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2008)

Bertie


----------



## TarfHead (15 Oct 2008)

David Begg & Tom Parlon.

Oh, hang on, they already do  !


----------



## Mpsox (15 Oct 2008)

What is this obsession with Michael O'Leary running the country?. 

Given his failings over fuel hedging, the losses his investment into Aer Lingus has made for Ryanair, poor customer service from his staff and "stealth taxes" which seem to appear from nowhere on that awful website Ryanair have, why do people think he'd be effective.? Ok, he might break the trade unions eventually, but would it be worth the winter of discontent and the mass strikes that would result?

Of course it could be worse, I heard Gerry Ryan on the radio this morning saying Mary Harney once asked him to run for the PDs


----------



## bamboozle (15 Oct 2008)

TarfHead said:


> David Begg & Tom Parlon.
> 
> Oh, hang on, they already do  !


 
quality! but dont forget Jack O'Connor!


----------



## gramlab (15 Oct 2008)

1. Batman 
2. A cavan person
3. Boutras Boutras Ghali (so good they named him twice!)


----------



## michaelm (15 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> It has been said on more than one thread that Michael O'Leary should be running the country but to broaden it out a bit; who would posters like to see running things, who could "put things right"?


I can't see past O'Leary, to cull the quango's, aggressively cut back the civil service, end cronyism and put the country back on the right track.  

I'm so vexed following a pointless budget which will only deepen the problems.  These people simply don't know what they are doing; was there any good idea in the budget, any imaginative thinking, any direction? i think not!  They're scratching their heads while the economy is falling down around them and they're thinking 'eh, maybe change ATM cards to €5 and cheques to 50 cent and how about .5% on VAT, aren't we clever'; IDIOTS 
If it were a car they were designing they'd have come up with this.  The details of this useless budget remind me of this classic Father Ted moment.


----------



## csirl (15 Oct 2008)

> I can't see past O'Leary, to cull the quango's, aggressively cut back the civil service, end cronyism and put the country back on the right track.


 
I still think Maggie Thatcher with Jack Welch as a sidekick would do a good job in this area.


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

TarfHead said:


> David Begg & Tom Parlon.
> 
> Oh, hang on, they already do  !


Classic!


----------



## Simeon (15 Oct 2008)

O Leary for me. Thatcher would never get the top job here because (for all their many failings) our politicians are not poodles. If the political status quo were to survive, then I'd go for Podge and Rodge. They'd do roughly the same as the present top duo and at a fraction of the price


----------



## Complainer (18 Oct 2008)

csirl said:


> I still think Maggie Thatcher with Jack Welch as a sidekick would do a good job in this area.





csirl said:


> Maggie Thatcher as Taoiseach.





leghorn said:


> One year's worth of Margaret Thatcher/Michael O'Leary should sort out the unions and public sector.



Have a quick look at Thatcher's legacy in creating a divided society in Britian (north vs south, rich vs poor) and note how she made her own party unelectable for a generation before you make your final decision.


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Have a quick look at Thatcher's legacy in creating a divided society in Britian (north vs south, rich vs poor) and note how she made her own party unelectable for a generation before you make your final decision.




I was a bit young when she was in power but still I was no fan of hers (though I did like the idea that government should find out how much money they have before they decide how much they will spend), but there were plenty of divisions in Britain before she came along.


----------



## Bronte (22 Oct 2008)

Michael O' Leary for sure.  And for those who said he got it wrong on fuel, well I think he's laughing now. I'd love to work for him, what an inspiration. He'd have us ship shape in no time.


----------



## csirl (22 Oct 2008)

We could get Ian Paisley and have him rant "Ireland says No" next time Lisbon is put to a vote.


----------



## DeclanP (23 Oct 2008)

Might as well get Dustin the Turkey or Ming the Merciless to run the whole show if the best anyone can come up with is Michael O'Leary. He is arrogant and unsympathetic. There would be no such thing as medical cards for the elderly and everyone would be living on a pittance if he was in charge. Cop on.


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Might as well get Dustin the Turkey or Ming the Merciless to run the whole show if the best anyone can come up with is Michael O'Leary. He is arrogant and unsympathetic. There would be no such thing as medical cards for the elderly and everyone would be living on a pittance if he was in charge. Cop on.



Who'd you like to see then?


----------



## Teabag (23 Oct 2008)

Mr Kipling.


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> Mr Kipling.


You just want to have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Complainer (23 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> You just want to have your cake and eat it.


Excellent


----------



## sulo (23 Oct 2008)

Eddie Hobbs


----------



## MrMan (23 Oct 2008)

sulo said:


> Eddie Hobbs




Well he fits the bill alright, says one thing and does another.


----------



## daithi (23 Oct 2008)

..actually Luke "Ming" Flanagan topped the poll in County Council elections in Roscommon a few years ago..apparently was quite an astute and canny politician in the area at the time. Maybe if he dropped the whole druggy image he might have prospered in the area of Politics.....

daithi


----------



## z103 (23 Oct 2008)

> apparently was quite an astute and canny politician in the area at the time.


The last thing we need is politicians running the country. Have we not learnt anything?


----------



## S.L.F (23 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> the Last Thing We Need Is Politicians Running The Country. Have We Not Learnt Anything?



Lol


----------



## S.L.F (23 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Bertie



I agree I think bertie would be a good choice, better than any politician we've had in recent times.


----------



## DeclanP (24 Oct 2008)

Oh well, I suppose Dana would be out of the question so. Though she sings, prays, is well in with popes and appears on the Late Late every so often. She'd be brilliant!!


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> The last thing we need is politicians running the country. Have we not learnt anything?


 Lol


----------



## diarmuidc (24 Oct 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Might as well get Dustin the Turkey or Ming the Merciless to run the whole show if the best anyone can come up with is Michael O'Leary. He is arrogant and unsympathetic. .



We want him to run the country as efficiently and successfully as Ryanair, not to go out for pints with him Saturday night. I don't care if he is a total d*ck if he gets the job done.


----------



## rabbit (24 Oct 2008)

leghorn said:


> One year's worth of Margaret Thatcher/Michael O'Leary should sort out the unions and public sector.


 
True.  Only problem is the public sector wage bill is already far too high, and with the power the unions have it would not be easy to reduce to realistic levels.


----------



## Bronte (24 Oct 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Might as well get Dustin the Turkey or Ming the Merciless to run the whole show if the best anyone can come up with is Michael O'Leary. He is arrogant and unsympathetic. There would be no such thing as medical cards for the elderly and everyone would be living on a pittance if he was in charge. Cop on.


If he was running the country we'd all probably have medical cards and a tip top first class health system for the citizens not for vested interests.  He'd get rid of all the ministers, committees, subcommittes, quangos and we probably would be able to implement legislation by email vote.  We might even have one (at least) motorway if he was in power and a tram system that linked with itself.  And planning laws that can not be sidelined by whether you are 'linked' to the county or what you can hand the local county councillor in a brown envelope - long live Ireland the land of the bungalow.   He'd also probably convert the carpark that is a semi circle around dublin into a ring road.


----------



## Complainer (24 Oct 2008)

Bronte said:


> If he was running the country we'd all probably have medical cards and a tip top first class health system for the citizens not for vested interests.  He'd get rid of all the ministers, committees, subcommittes, quangos and we probably would be able to implement legislation by email vote.  We might even have one (at least) motorway if he was in power and a tram system that linked with itself.  And planning laws that can not be sidelined by whether you are 'linked' to the county or what you can hand the local county councillor in a brown envelope - long live Ireland the land of the bungalow.   He'd also probably convert the carpark that is a semi circle around dublin into a ring road.


Funnily enough, I'd nearly vote for Michael myself, just for the sheer schadenfreude of watching him crash and burn as he realises that he can't bully and browbeat his way through the entire country. It's probably a moot point, mind you, as I'm sure he is smart enough to stay out of politics.


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> It's probably a moot point, mind you, as I'm sure he is smart enough to stay out of politics.


That alone should be qualification enough to run the country.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Funnily enough, I'd nearly vote for Michael myself, just for the sheer schadenfreude of watching him crash and burn as he realises that he can't bully and browbeat his way through the entire country.


 If he could just get the government running the country again and the not builders, civil servants and public sctor unions I'd be happy.


----------



## Complainer (25 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> If he could just get the government running the country again and the not builders, civil servants and public sctor unions I'd be happy.


Hey, let's not stop there - let's make sure all those nasty old folks, all those students, all those parents concerned about the size of the kids classes and all citizens in general stop interfering and cheekily telling the Govt what they expect. That our democracy thing is such a pain.


----------



## june (26 Oct 2008)

I'm actually ejoying watching FF run the country these days.
It's great to see them stewing in their own juice for a change.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Hey, let's not stop there - let's make sure all those nasty old folks, all those students, all those parents concerned about the size of the kids classes and all citizens in general stop interfering and cheekily telling the Govt what they expect. That our democracy thing is such a pain.


I disagree but then again I am a democrat; I want the people in charge, not unions, builders, the INO and other vested interest groups.
Socialism and democracy don’t really sit well together so I understand where you are coming from


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2008)

june said:


> I'm actually ejoying watching FF run the country these days.
> It's great to see them stewing in their own juice for a change.



Same here.


----------



## Complainer (26 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> I I want the people in charge, not unions, builders, the INO and other vested interest groups.


Sorry to break the bad news, but the unions/builders/INO/other VI groups are people.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Sorry to break the bad news, but the unions/builders/INO/other VI groups are people.



Yep, but they get one vote each, just like the rest of us...
Then they get to sit around the table of government (social(ist) partnership), lobby and back slap (builders etc at fund raisers), or hold the country to ransom (Unions (again)) by striking because they don't like the big raises they got from the supposedly independent process THAT THEY AGREED TO!


----------



## Complainer (26 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Yep, but they get one vote each, just like the rest of us...
> Then they get to sit around the table of government (social(ist) partnership), lobby and back slap (builders etc at fund raisers), or hold the country to ransom (Unions (again)) by striking because they don't like the big raises they got from the supposedly independent process THAT THEY AGREED TO!


Strange - I don't recall too many unions striking in recent years? Perhaps it is the 1980's you're thinking of?


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Strange - I don't recall too many unions striking in recent years? Perhaps it is the 1980's you're thinking of?


Nurses and teachers have gone on strike over the last few years. Don't you remember?
Civil servants don't have to as they get everything they want as soon as they want it.


----------



## MichaelDes (26 Oct 2008)

Just for the craic - Ayatollah Khomeini.


Civil Service then will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2008)

MichaelDes said:


> Just for the craic - Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> 
> Civil Service then will be the least of your worries.


 LOL  Classic


----------



## quarterfloun (31 Oct 2008)

Declan Ganley - he can buy us out of the mire


----------



## z109 (31 Oct 2008)

The IMF.

My wish will come true in two year's time.


----------

